# yamaha r1 carbs?



## caddy 2 dope (Oct 18, 2004)

i think im going to be running yamaha r1 carbs on a 1.8 16v in a 1981 rabbit pickup.
would it be as simple as fabricating a manifold then bolting it all up with an r1 fuel pump?
or is there more to it? would i have to rejet the carbs??? 
would the factory dizzy and ignition be fine to use???
any help would be greatly appreciated http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kompressorgolf (Dec 6, 2005)

bump, for knowlegde.


----------



## caddy 2 dope (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: yamaha r1 carbs? (caddy 2 dope)*

anyone?


----------



## fRESHPLATES (Aug 28, 2007)

Give it a shot man, I'll be honest with you though, motorcyle carb on a car just doesn't sound right.


----------



## FROZEN337 (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: (fRESHPLATES)*

R1 carbs work great (from all the stuff I have found!) I have a set on my MK1/ABA'd jetta. A few pics of my set up/mani . . .
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...32202
Found out about it from this . . .
http://www.totalvauxhall.co.uk...7.pdf
I am still working on my car (to damn cold in WAY northern NY!) 
You will have to drill out or buy new jets (I bought a few sizes to play with), play with the needles and other stuff I cant think of right now!


----------



## totofrances (May 23, 2009)

*Re: (FROZEN337)*

I have been looking for guy how know this well you did a nicer job.
Now I just need your help if you let me know the size off the pipes long ?wide? and do you used just a gas regulator and a fuel pump o just the regulator ?please help me my e-m is [email protected]


----------

